
Ask HN: How to display experience on portfolio when work was in Porn? - zced33
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m trying to apply for jobs and my experience for the last 5 years has been primarily working&#x2F;developing features&#x2F;maintaining a pornographic website. In addition to other random freelance gigs.<p>How do I put this on my resume?<p>It seems pretty vulgar to just list the site and time there.
======
Jemaclus
IIRC, porn companies usually have an LLC behind them that has a more normal
name. If possible, use that. When it comes to descriptions, focus on the
technical nature of the job, rather than the content. For example, I used to
work for a real estate company, but when I discuss my time there with
potential employers, we never talk about real estate. Instead, we talk about
databases, servers, and code. You can probably do the same. If asked for
details, you can fudge a bit and just say video streaming services or
something along those lines.

If they really dig deep, you can just take a risk and admit that it was
pornographic in nature. I personally wouldn't care, and I don't know many
people that would, but it's definitely a risk. If they press you for details
about the business/content side of things, you may just have to come clean.

But if at all possible, I'd focus as much on the technical accomplishments as
you can. Good luck... :)

